# November Folding Marathon



## voyagerfan99

With the end of the year quickly approaching, I thought we should hold one final Folding marathon. I've noticed the team stats have dropped significantly since our last folding marathon in February. The marathon will start on the 6th of November 12:00AM PST and wrap up at 11:59PM PST on the 12th.

Here are the current stats for the team (Team 44358)
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

For those of you unsure of folding, what it is, or how to get involved, check out these threads:
http://www.computerforum.com/66933-folding-home-cf-official-team.html

http://www.computerforum.com/62246-folding-home-cf-official-discussion-thread.html

The final thing I'm looking for are prizes. If you have something you'd like to donate as a prize, please post a reply and let me know what you have up for grabs. I'd like to have a first, second, and third place.

If you would like to take part in the marathon, please respond with your folding name and whether you would like a prize for winning/are donating a prize. I'll update this post with information on those entering, accepting prizes, and the prizes up for grabs.

Any other questions, please feel free to post and ask.

*_________________________________________________*

*November 2011 Folding@Home Marathon*

*Contestants*

Voyagerfan99 - No Prize
ScottALot - Prize
CrayonMuncher - Prize
Kobaj - Prize
NyxCharon - Prize
mihir - Unknown
Gooberman - Prize


*Prizes*
Voyagerfan99 - Antec TruePower 750W Modular PSU (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371022)
mep916 - $20
ScottALot - Three (3) Member Registrations to XtremeSystems
Rocko - Crysis for PC

_________________________________________________

*RESULTS*

The results are as follows:

*ScottALot*	        53836 - PSU
*Kobaj*	        40724 - $20 from Mep
*Crayonmuncher*	22038
*voyagerfan99*	6173
*Gooberman*	        5739
*Nyxcharon*	        1762

Total Team Production Points:	133739

Prizes will be selected largest point value to smallest point value.
Thanks a lot to everyone who participated! You all helped save researchers time and helped the entire human race too!


----------



## mep916

I'll offer $20 prize, but only if we receive a minimum of 5 participants. Unfortunately I won't be participating. Electrical costs are too high, otherwise I would've never stopped folding.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanks for the support Mep  Hope we can get some more people going!


----------



## mep916

voyagerfan99 said:


> Thanks for the support Mep



It's the least I can do, considering what you've offered. 

With that PSU on the line, you'd think we can get at the minimum 5 people. I'll contact buzz and see if he's folding for another team, or if he's stopped altogether. He made a big fuss when he passed me in points awhile back.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mep916 said:


> It's the least I can do, considering what you've offered.
> 
> With that PSU on the line, you'd think we can get at the minimum 5 people. I'll contact buzz and see if he's folding for another team, or if he's stopped altogether. He made a big fuss when he passed me in points awhile back.



It's my old PSU I'm just looking to get rid of  But hey if nobody else wants to do the marathon I can just sell it instead


----------



## Geoff

People still fold?


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1691247 said:
			
		

> People still fold?



Check out the team stats!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## ScottALot

I'm in first place for avg PPD? I'll enter/participate and I'll pay for three people's registration (1$, but lets not focus on that  ) to XtremeSystems. I'm not suggesting that people move to that forum, but there's some good content on there that some members might like to participate in.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Yeah i should be able to help out, i ll see if i can get my ps3 sent to my new house and use that to fold.


----------



## massahwahl

Can you fold on linux?


----------



## ScottALot

massahwahl said:


> Can you fold on linux?



Yup, choose the one that fits you!

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download


----------



## voyagerfan99

For previous marathons have we used the Stanford stats for winners or Extreme Overclocking?


----------



## kobaj

Oooh, I'll totally fold for a prize !


----------



## voyagerfan99

kobaj said:


> Oooh, I'll totally fold for a prize !



Added you to the list


----------



## mep916

voyagerfan99 said:


> For previous marathons have we used the Stanford stats for winners or Extreme Overclocking?



http://www.computerforum.com/162833-november-folding-marathon.html
http://www.computerforum.com/190922-february-folding-marathon.html

You may have looked through these already, but I'd use both as a template on how to run this contest. For stats, not sure which method was used. Maybe PM jet?


----------



## voyagerfan99

mep916 said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/162833-november-folding-marathon.html
> http://www.computerforum.com/190922-february-folding-marathon.html
> 
> You may have looked through these already, but I'd use both as a template on how to run this contest. For stats, not sure which method was used. Maybe PM jet?



Just looked through them again. Thanks


----------



## NyxCharon

I'll do it. My desktop just sits in my dorm, so why not.


----------



## mep916

NyxCharon said:


> I'll do it. My desktop just sits in my dorm, so why not.



anyone in this or a similar situation really has no reason not to fold. if you don't pay the electrical bill, why not? that was the only downside for me at least. the hardware requirements are minimal. I believe just about anyone can do it.


----------



## mihir

I can fold. But would my slow 1 Mbit internet be a bottleneck?


----------



## voyagerfan99

mihir said:


> I can fold. But would my slow 1 Mbit internet be a bottleneck?



It downloads the packet to work on, your CPU or GPU folds it, then the results are sent back. I'm pretty sure it won't bottleneck anything.


----------



## Gooberman

I'm completely new to this but i'll try it out


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanks for the support guys. I know who is folding, but I need to know if you're going to want a prize or not!


----------



## Gooberman

I'll go for a prize =]


arggg, i would of had a computer dedicated to it but it's missing the cpu heatsink and a power supply(which I might get from a friend) it was my old gt 240 and Athlon 64 x2


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Yes I will be in it I will be hooking my ps3 up tonight and also be using my computer.
I would like to be in for a prize btw


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gooberman said:


> arggg, i would of had a computer dedicated to it but it's missing the cpu heatsink and a power supply(which I might get from a friend) it was my old gt 240 and Athlon 64 x2



Are you pulling out then?


----------



## NyxCharon

voyagerfan99 said:


> Thanks for the support guys. I know who is folding, but I need to know if you're going to want a prize or not!



Sure.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Come on guys! Let's get even more people signed up for this! It takes almost no effort on your part! You just install it and it does its own thing!


----------



## Gooberman

voyagerfan99 said:


> Are you pulling out then?



No, i still have a computer xD but it would of been better  if i had that one too lol


----------



## jonnyp11

i got mine going  but i wanted it to use more of the cpu so i went to the configurator but the slider isn't labled, does it go to the right or left for max, and when i use the task manager it doesn't show it's using more or anything and the priority stays at minimum

nevermind, it's using more now, almost 50% constantly, so i might be getting as much done as one of you guys with yours all the way bottomed out for priority and all.


----------



## mep916

jonnyp11 said:


> nevermind, it's using more now, almost 50% constantly, so i might be getting as much done as one of you guys with yours all the way bottomed out for priority and all.



ideally you want to run it at 100%. depending on your system, though, doing that could bog down your PC to an unusable level. when I was folding, I was able to run my Q9450 at 100% on all cores and still do basic tasks like internet browsing, office apps, stuff that required little cpu usage.

yeah that old school amd chip prolly wouldn't allow for any other usage at 100%. you should try it though.


----------



## jonnyp11

well right now i'm on the emachine with a 2.2ghz pentium dual core, and when it goes over like 70% usage anything other than the task taking so much suffers, like a game using a ton will work fine but say pandora will get screwy audio because it isn't as high priority i guess, but basically it doesn't need any more than 50% and i can't figure out how to get it any higher anyways.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah I run my quad core at 100%. I just pause folding when gaming.

I'm going to get my 9800GT and Athlon X2 folding next time I go home. It's the HTPC so I can leave it on 24/7.


----------



## Gooberman

Will my GT 240 run better than my 5770 for this? lol

EDIT. My gt 240 is absoultely destroying my 5770 for this xD


----------



## jonnyp11

How? The gt240 is a way lower end card than the 5770, so how is it doing better?

also noticed we are ranked 323 of 206k teams


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> How? The gt240 is a way lower end card than the 5770, so how is it doing better?
> 
> also noticed we are ranked 323 of 206k teams



As of 7:52 it's 320 

To try and persuade more people, check out how many points we've logged total:


----------



## jonnyp11

god this thing is slow, is there any good way to monitor the progress other than opening the log file every once and a while, cuz the graphic just shows a thingy just a spinning aroung and nothing else, and ontop of that i can't even get it over 15fps, at least it's over 10 though

and mine still shows 323 on the team page with an updated 31 cpu over past 30 days since it was 30 yesterday i'm guessing that's mine


----------



## DMGrier

Can Linux computers do folding.


----------



## jonnyp11

check the site, think there is a link on the op to the download, but i think it's only made for win at this point, was done either by or with stanford so doubtfull it is that complete


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yes, there is a Linux build available.

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download


----------



## DMGrier

appreciate the link, all I run is Ubuntu so I needed a Linux version. Try it after work tomorrow.


----------



## Gooberman

My GPU is folding away


----------



## ScottALot

Oh, I'm in it for a prize...


----------



## jonnyp11

so is folding cpu or gpu intensive, cuz mine is going so f'ing slow.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> so is folding cpu or gpu intensive, cuz mine is going so f'ing slow.



CPU intensive, unless you're running a GPU client. If you want to increase speed, bring the bar up to the right and it will raise the priority; otherwise it is set to fold at the lowest priority.


----------



## Gooberman

my GT 240 gets 1765 points in the same amount of time my HD 5770 gets 1022 guess i know what card i'm using xD


----------



## Aastii

folding now, but idk for how long. Will try and have it on for as long as possible as often as possible


----------



## voyagerfan99

Marathon starts this Sunday! Gotta get more folders signed up!


----------



## Gooberman

running my CPU now


----------



## voyagerfan99

It started 7 hours and 37 minutes ago! At the end of Saturday, we'll see who folded the most!

If you still want to fold, it's never too late to join in!


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Donkey bollocks, got the time difference all messed up, folding now on gtx 260 and ps3.

I have changed the particpant name to crayonmuncher but just in case it might be under my old name innercx


----------



## Gooberman

arggg xD woke up and core a3 crashed


----------



## jonnyp11

mine's core_a4. but god mine is so slow, got a good number of hours in this thing and only at 117---, aka 7%, why must my computer suck so much


----------



## Gooberman

I'm using all 4 of my cores


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I have now rigged up my HD4670 as my main video card and I have my GTX 260 dedicated to folding. Have them both in the same board, was really easy to setup too.

I am now folding with my gpu, cpu and ps3.


----------



## Gooberman

If only i had 2nd computer running


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gooberman said:


> If only i had 2nd computer running



If it makes you feel any better I forgot to get my HTPC folding last time I went home.


----------



## Gooberman

AHH found my old stock heatsink and my dad might give me a psu to use woo

hmm everytime i get off the computer for a few hours the SMP client crashes and I have to restart the computer :/


----------



## voyagerfan99

Just got the SMP client folding on my Phenom II 965BE. Should see a good improvement in my stats now.


----------



## Gooberman

my client keeps on crashing when i don't use the computer for awhile i would just surf and i got off and when i got back on in the morning it crashed at 92% it crashed again today at 57% This time it actually saved what I had


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll let you know if I see any issues with mine crashing. What do you have the CPU usage set as? Do you have it running as a service?

In any case, we're making a small bump. We have a long way to go though.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/graphs/production_month.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## Gooberman

I just downloaded it made shortcut and added -smp CPU usage was at 
100 maybe i'll drop that to like 90 or something


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well it is still a beta client, but maybe run through this setup guide?

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuide


----------



## Gooberman

i'm going to see if it crashes again


----------



## voyagerfan99

I haven't had any issues thus far.


----------



## Gooberman

Well i'm at 80%(on and off)


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm doing big packets, so I'm just under 40% at the moment.


----------



## Gooberman

I am too


----------



## Rocko

I wish I could participate, but my folding power is currently preoccupied! 

It's not much, but I would like to donate a copy of Crysis 1 to the prize pool. It's not much, but I really like seeing people starting to fold. :good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Rocko said:


> I wish I could participate, but my folding power is currently preoccupied!
> 
> It's not much, but I would like to donate a copy of Crysis 1 to the prize pool. It's not much, but I really like seeing people starting to fold. :good:



Thanks for the donation. I'll add you to the prize pool :good: I take it it's a PC copy?


----------



## Rocko

Sounds good, yes, its a PC DVD.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

ScottALot what are you using to fold btw, your stats are way higher than everyone elses, im talking both your overall stats and your stats since we started this marathone.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Pretty sure it's a dedicated GTX 260.


----------



## Gooberman

Wish i could have some dedicated stuff lol I ran SMP till 100% finished but received no points :/ then the next one ran and when i went to bed it crashed idk why if i'm on the computer it won't but if i get off it crashes


----------



## voyagerfan99

You'll receive the points. It just takes a little while. And Extreme Overclocking only updates every 24 hours I believe.


----------



## Gooberman

I thought it was every 3 :/


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gooberman said:


> I thought it was every 3 :/



TBH I have no real idea >_<


----------



## Gooberman

> Q: How often are the EOC Folding stats updated?
> A: Every 3 hours, starting at 12 midnight central time (GMT -6). The text in the upper left corner displays general info about processing times. NOTE: The time does shift by an hour during daylight savings. Stanford only updates their data files every 3 hours, so don't ask if I can update it hourly.



found it


----------



## voyagerfan99

87% done on my first SMP work unit.


----------



## jonnyp11

1%, yeah, i had to delete the info and all and reconfigure the non-graphical one to use the smaller packs cuz the others wouldn't have finished for a year.


----------



## mihir

Mine does not seem to be making any progress. My CPU usage is high upto 66% and I have four instances of the FAH running still it has been the same for the past 15 minutes.


----------



## Rocko

You only need 1 instance of F@H running. It seems like your system is doing nothing because its trying to process 4 different WU's.


----------



## mihir

But the guide says to use all the cores you need 4 with different machine ids.


----------



## ScottALot

CrayonMuncher said:


> ScottALot what are you using to fold btw, your stats are way higher than everyone elses, im talking both your overall stats and your stats since we started this marathone.





voyagerfan99 said:


> Pretty sure it's a dedicated GTX 260.


----------



## Rocko

I don't know which guide you read, but you should be folding with SMP:4 with your i7. An SMP client is one client, folding with all four cores. This will produce much faster results, leading to more bonus points via SMP bonuses. 

I honestly would just grab the v7 client, and follow the instructions when installing. Input the same passkey, name, and team info, then fold away;

https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease


----------



## mihir

Ok done. Folding now with all my cores. Thanks to voyager.

If any one else has any issues folding on all cores.
Here is the link again http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuide
1.Download the client
2.Rename it FAH6
3. Make a folder C:\FAH6
4.Copy the client in the folder
5.Run Command Prompt as an Administrator
6. Navigate to the FAH6 folder using cd .. and cd FAH6
7.Type in fah6.exe -configonly -smp
8.Configure it, using your CoFo Username and team id.
9.Once you have gone through all the settings.Exit the client.
10.Do step 5 and 6 and then type in fah.exe -smp


----------



## jonnyp11

also i want to point out that the window isn't a live progress meter, it only tells you when you have gone up 1 percent, so when running 4 of those and medium sized packs it will take it a good long time. also it helps to move it off of the low priority i think.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mihir said:


> Ok done. Folding now with all my cores. Thanks to voyager.
> 
> If any one else has any issues folding on all cores.
> Here is the link again http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuide
> 1.Download the client
> 2.Rename it FAH6
> 3. Make a folder C:\FAH6
> 4.Copy the client in the folder
> 5.Run Command Prompt as an Administrator
> 6. Navigate to the FAH6 folder using cd .. and cd FAH6
> 7.Type in fah6.exe -configonly -smp
> 8.Configure it, using your CoFo Username and team id.
> 9.Once you have gone through all the settings.Exit the client.
> 10.Do step 5 and 6 and then type in fah.exe -smp



Alternatively you can configure it to run as a service so you don't have to manually run it. To stop folding as a service, simply enter task manager, look for the Folding@Home service, and stop it.



jonnyp11 said:


> also i want to point out that the window isn't a live progress meter, it only tells you when you have gone up 1 percent, so when running 4 of those and medium sized packs it will take it a good long time. also it helps to move it off of the low priority i think.



I have it running on low priority instead of idle so it'll work faster.


----------



## jonnyp11

i run mine on above normal. but when i set mine up i just ran the program and it cam up with all the configuring stuff and all, but i forgot to do the advanced options so i could up the requested cpu usage to like 90%, and also it seems to mainly use core 2


----------



## voyagerfan99

You can edit the config file manually. Then you just restart the client. Go into the FAH6 folder and open the config file with notepad.


----------



## jonnyp11

meant to put in there that on the other one before this configure where i had done the advanced stuff i could have done that, but on this configuration since i didn't edit the advanced it doesn't show them in the file, can someone post the coding and like where to put it or anything, this is what it shows




(i like the green letters on black, tempted to go to red/blue though)


----------



## voyagerfan99

[settings]username=voyagerfan99team=44358passkey=15a06050f15bf79fe2e87cb3dfec7422asknet=nomachineid=2bigpackets=normal[http]active=nohost=localhostport=8080usereg=no[core]priority=96cpuusage=100checkpoint=5addr=[clienttype]memory=4096type=0


----------



## jonnyp11

thnx, core1 still seems to be doing less but it's doing over half all the time now it seems, and core 2 is about the same


----------



## voyagerfan99

When I first started it maxed out the CPU but it hasn't since I modified it. I may just reconfigure it after this work unit.


----------



## jonnyp11

i don't think it would work too well if i got it maxing this out since i'm running it, on here, listening to pandora, looking at a plot summary and typing a few small essay thingies for a rediculous project assigned monday and due earlier today  (i pissed the girl in my group offf, but the other wasn't there so we couldn't do anything anyways and if that ... hadn't told the teacher we coulda put mine with the other girls and put it all on and she never woulda known, but she did so she hates me more than she already did, a lot, but even my mom hates that woman, my teacher taught my 47(i think)y.o. mom in high school and college)


----------



## voyagerfan99

I didn't feel it was working right for me, so I deleted it and re-configured it. Now it's maxing out my CPU  Just hope it does that every time the service starts. I set it to idle priority this time though.

EDIT: So I've determined if you run it as a service it doesn't max out the CPU
Edit2: So I maxed out my CPU for several hours and just now I hit 35% on the work unit and my computer BSoD'd on me.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

@scottalot 

Yeah i am also using a dedicated gtx 260, I find it funny how the ps3 says it will take 8 hours to complete but the gtx 260 does it in about an hour to hour an half.

One thing I wanted to ask is about the WUs on different clients for example using the CPU client it says on WU is out of 1000, so when I check progress it says something like 20/1000 whereas on the 260 it says 12400/20000 (currently but I have never seen it drop below 0/15000), I think the PS3 is also different. What is the reason for this? Is it different depending on the amount of cores it has to work on? On different clients is WU the same amount of info or is it more?

Thanks.


----------



## Rocko

There all different types of WU's. Most modern GPU WU's are core 16's, the older are core 11, where modern SMP (CPU) are a4, the older are a3. You really cannot compare WU's of different cores when it comes to the amount of steps (xxx/20000, for example) because they are computing in different ways.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

am i right in thinking it is all over?


----------



## Gooberman

:/ I didn't fold much this week my GT 240 just made everything feel slow and the CPU didn't add to score ;(


----------



## voyagerfan99

CrayonMuncher said:


> am i right in thinking it is all over?



Correct. It ended at 12AM PST.

I'm compiling the scores right now and will post them momentarily.

Unfortunately due to unknown technical difficulties Mihir's stats were lost on CyberSpace. He'll still get a prize for folding.

The results are as follows:

*ScottALot*	        53836
*Kobaj*	        40724
*Crayonmuncher*	22038
*voyagerfan99*	6173
*Gooberman*	        5739
*Nyxcharon*	        1762

Total Team Production Points:	133739

Prizes will be selected largest point value to smallest point value.
Thanks a lot to everyone who participated! You all helped save researchers time and helped the entire human race too!


----------



## Gooberman

I'll continue to fold once i get this 2nd computer up and running lol


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Yeah I think now I got my ps3 up here ill just keep that folding, I dont use it now I game on my PC.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nobody said you had to stop after the marathon was over


----------



## mihir

Cam any one figure out why my score is not getting displayed. I am still folding still nothing.


----------



## kobaj

mihir said:


> Cam any one figure out why my score is not getting displayed. I am still folding still nothing.



How are you checking your score? Through the official Stanford Stats page? Or by a third party? Both have a delay in checking, or the latter may not work correctly at all.

How are you folding? Regular or SMP or GPU? There is a time limit, and if you aren't finishing a WU in a certain amount of time, it will submit, but you won't get points for it.

Thats all I can think of.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mihir said:


> Cam any one figure out why my score is not getting displayed. I am still folding still nothing.



You said in your PM you only used Mihir. Does that mean that you didn't add a team number?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Whats up with the prizes?


----------



## voyagerfan99

CrayonMuncher said:


> Whats up with the prizes?



I was just about to address that 

Prizes will be chosen in order of most points earned.

*ScottALot*	        53836
*Kobaj*	        40724
*Crayonmuncher*	22038
*voyagerfan99*	6173
*Gooberman*	        5739 
*Nyxcharon*	        1762
*Mihir*                 Currently unknown, but he'll get a prize


----------



## Rocko

Does that mean the top earner gets to choose out of the prizes, which one he wants, and then so on and so forth?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Rocko said:


> Does that mean the top earner gets to choose out of the prizes, which one he wants, and then so on and so forth?



Correct; just like the last marathon.


----------



## mihir

kobaj said:


> How are you checking your score? Through the official Stanford Stats page? Or by a third party? Both have a delay in checking, or the latter may not work correctly at all.
> 
> How are you folding? Regular or SMP or GPU? There is a time limit, and if you aren't finishing a WU in a certain amount of time, it will submit, but you won't get points for it.
> 
> Thats all I can think of.



I am using SMP.



voyagerfan99 said:


> You said in your PM you only used Mihir. Does that mean that you didn't add a team number?



Yes I did add a team name.


----------



## jonnyp11

mihir said:


> I am using SMP.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did add a team name.



name or number, on the first page it says that our team number is something like 44358, haven't looked in a few days so idk if that's right.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> name or number, on the first page it says that our team number is something like 44358, haven't looked in a few days so idk if that's right.



Yup that's right.


----------



## mihir

44358. I set up the SMP so many times I have it memorized.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Did you actually get any work units finished?


----------



## mihir

Yes on my desktop I finished one ie 100% and on my laptop simultaneously 37% with the same username.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just looked for you again and found you. So far, it looks like you've only gotten points for a single work unit that was completed today.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=573070


----------



## voyagerfan99

I sent ScottALot a PM letting him know he has first pick of the prizes. Sorry this is taking so long.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScottALot chose the PSU. Kobaj is next on the list.


----------



## kobaj

voyagerfan99 said:


> ScottALot chose the PSU. Kobaj is next on the list.



Oh, I'll go with mep916's prize .


----------



## voyagerfan99

kobaj said:


> Oh, I'll go with mep916's prize .



Sounds good. Please PM him with your paypal account email address.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Crayonmuncher has the next prize.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Ill take one of the registrations to xtremesystems please.


----------



## voyagerfan99

CrayonMuncher said:


> Ill take one of the registrations to xtremesystems please.



Please shoot ScottALot a PM for that


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gooberman claimed Crysis.


----------



## Des_Zac

I can start after Christmas when I get my laptop, what is the minimum buy-in/prize for this contest thing?

Whoops, is there going to be another one?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Des_Zac said:


> I can start after Christmas when I get my laptop, what is the minimum buy-in/prize for this contest thing?
> 
> Whoops, is there going to be another one?



I'll host another (much longer) marathon next year; maybe around February or so 

If a mod sees this, could you please un-sticky? Thanks


----------

